

Marco Tempest: The electric rise and fall of Nikola Tesla   - kushagrawal
http://www.ted.com/talks/marco_tempest_the_electric_rise_and_fall_of_nikola_tesla.html

======
kushagrawal
Also, if you're wondering: [http://blog.ted.com/2012/06/20/marco-tempest-
makes-the-early...](http://blog.ted.com/2012/06/20/marco-tempest-makes-the-
early-1900s-new-again-as-he-tells-the-story-of-nikola-tesla/)

